# best breakdown cover - France / Spain?



## geoffhud (Feb 13, 2012)

hi folks we are going to france and spain in our motorhome,any advice on breakdown cover,we will be away for one month



site admin note - split out from another thread.


----------



## Nodge (Aug 31, 2006)

ACO membership (French AA) is great for France, plus it gets you discounts on Le Mans tickets if that's your thing


----------



## DianneT (Dec 15, 2011)

We think ADAC is the best bet 98.70 Euro's for 2 persons, 79.50 for 1 person. Covers you in any vehicle you are driving or passenger in and of any age. Cover is for 1 year in UK and all of Europe.


----------

